# Tundra - Husky 7 days before Put to sleep



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Tundra

Black/White Husky X Entire Male Young Adult Available from 12/5/10

Good bodily condition Has had 1st Vax

Brought in by RSPCA but only has 7 days to get out of kennels…

otherwise PTS I'm afraid. Nice boy - very playful. Seems OK with dogs but unsure about cats.


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

This boy is now safe , Thanks Sarah  :thumbup:


----------



## anushkii (May 12, 2010)

cazzajack said:


> This boy is now safe , Thanks Sarah  :thumbup:


Hi- has your beautiful boy found a home? if not I will take him! Please let me know.


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

yes he has a home thanks


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes gonna be a bonnie scots dog!  i can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Shame he didn't turn out to be the money making machine you'd hoped, eh Sarah?


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

He's a stunner, hope he finds a perfect home soon...


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

This boy is off to Huskie's in need on Thursday,,, I think after castration assesment etc he they may have someone in mind to give this gorgeous lad a home


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Now that's awesome to hear!

Is there any way you could get a message to a new owner to let them know we are thinking of the poor thing, and that we would love an update!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yes, try and badger the new owner into joining lol!!!


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Once he is homed I will let you all know...

and yes will try and get new owner to join !!! how cool would that be ?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cazzajack said:


> Once he is homed I will let you all know...
> 
> and yes will try and get new owner to join !!! how cool would that be ?


And how chuffed will the owner be to have a charity named in honour of him :thumbup:


----------

